# I felt old when...



## stan_der_man (Nov 14, 2006)

I felt old when...
I saw some college kids dressed like hippies, one had really low riding pants (you know, showing boxers kind of low...) and I knew that was historically incorrect.

I felt old when...
I saw a couple of teenagers arguing when Disco Music took place (during the '70s or 80's), and I knew the answer.

I felt old when...
I said something about Elvis, and just got a blank look.

I felt old when...
I realized this is the first thread that I've ever started in my life!

I'd like to hear why you feel old too! (These are all true by the way...)

fa_man_stan


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I felt old when I read an argument about Emo music on these boards and didn't know what it was. Then I KNEW I was old when I realized I didn't actually care.

I work on a college campus. Every fall I look at the freshmen coming in and think they get younger and younger and realize it's just me getting older.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 14, 2006)

..... I was in a hotel at my high school reunion and got hit on by a cute guy who was born the year I graduated. 

.....the cashier called me Ma'am.

..... my nieces and nephews started subbing to my MySpace page.

.... my Sunday School students started pointing and asking about my grey hairs.

.... I realized I hate all the music on the radio now.


----------



## abluesman (Nov 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> .... I realized I hate all the music on the radio now.



I'm with you Lilly. Commercial radio sucks. ALL of it.


----------



## abluesman (Nov 14, 2006)

I realized I was old when:

I began to receive offers from life insurance companies EVERY WEEK!!

The checkout girl at the pharmacy told me I was eligible for the SENIOR FRICKIN' DISCOUNT !!!!

I stop at the car dealership and the salesman immediately starts walking toward the mini-vans.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't like feeling old, but sometimes it just hits me!

I feel old when I read the names of music and bands that are supposedly popular and I haven't a clue as to what everyone is talking about.

I felt old when I got a letter from a former college friend that reminded it is almost 30 years ago when I was in college.

I feel old when I think about most of the posters here as old enough to be my kids (if I'd had any) or even grandkids! :shocked: 

I feel old when music that was popular when I was a teen is now considered oldies but goodies classics! DOUBLE :shocked: 

~Punkin


----------



## moonvine (Nov 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> ..... I was in a hotel at my high school reunion and got hit on by a cute guy who was born the year I graduated.



Why doesn't this happen to me? Why, Why? I so woulda hit that..I graduated 21 years ago, very legal. Heh.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 14, 2006)

I felt old when...

...my oldest son turned 21 (Sunday)

...they started including the year of my birth on the life insurance commericials "Were you born between the years of...?"

...they started showing movies on AMC from when I was in high school, and started playing songs from the 80s on the oldies stations

...I started growing long white hairs in my eyebrows!! :huh:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 14, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> started playing songs from the 80s on the oldies stations


When Def Leppard and Bon Jovi became standards on the classic rock station, it made me sick to say the least.


----------



## Jane (Nov 14, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> I felt old when...
> I saw some college kids dressed like hippies, one had really low riding pants (you know, showing boxers kind of low...) and I knew that was historically incorrect.
> 
> I felt old when...
> ...


I turn 53 next week. I'll let you know when I feel old.

(Actually I feel so much better than I did in my 30's it's just a ride in the park now)


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Nov 14, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> I felt old when...
> I saw some college kids dressed like hippies, one had really low riding pants (you know, showing boxers kind of low...) and I knew that was historically incorrect.
> 
> I felt old when...
> ...



These must have been especially stupid college kids and hippies lol Seriously. I'm 22 and I know about all the stuff. I dare say I was quite the disco buff as a kid


----------



## Bagalute (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm only 22 but nonetheless I felt old when:

- I was playing my guitar on the beach during a warm summernight last August and some girls around 15 years old joined us and told me they liked how I played using the formal "Sie" (kinda like "sir") in german rather than the usual "Du"


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 14, 2006)

What did it for me was a trip to the pharmacy some years back. The pharmacist behind the counter was my late best friend's daughter...when she was born, I drove her and her mom home from the hospital because dad/hubby was away on urgent business.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

I felt old when I noticed that the neigbors' girls got pregnant... and I still was able to remember seeing _them_ running around in diapers...


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Nov 14, 2006)

I was dating a man much younger* than I and we were home one night watching Jeopardy. The "answer" was "who is John Wayne?" and my younger man turned to me and said "who *is *John Wayne?"

My response? You need to leave right now! LOL

*in his defense and the defense of younger men everywhere, he was born outside the US and went to a boarding school in Switzerland!

I grew up listening to an 50's oldies station so I'm used to shocking people with my knowledge of really "old" rock-n-roll despite my tender age


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2006)

I felt old when:

I stopped watching Top Of The Pops cos i didn't know the bands & couldn't make out the lyrics.

When my sons became old enough to BUY ME a drink in the pub.

When i went clubbing & realised it was full of my sons friends NOT my friends.

BUT i feel young when people still mistake things when i am out with my sons friends & they THINK they are my toyboys


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 15, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> ... My response? You need to leave right now! LOL
> ...



Did you get him back before the Gym Teacher noticed he'd gone missing?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I work on a college campus. Every fall I look at the freshmen coming in and think they get younger and younger and realize it's just me getting older.



I experience that all the time. Just the other day saw some pictures online of some party and first thought, "hey, they're way too young!" then realized, "no they're not, pal!"  *bell tolls*


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 15, 2006)

I have some Getting Old moments, all music-related:

Gradually throughout the '80s hearing the music of my youth, '60s music like Beatles, Rolling Stones, etc., that at the time was cutting edge youth rebellion music, getting used for oldies stuff and gradually being co-opted for corporate ads and and becoming the background muzak you'd hear at the bank or grocery store.

Going to a Grateful Dead show in 1980 and seeing younger clones of hippies I'd known in '71, '72, ''73. After embarrassing myself a couple times by asking if they were that person I realized that person must probably be way older by then and not looking that way anymore. Also the hippie thing was something I thought I'd never see cloned, nor wanted to.

One day in the '90s I was alarmed to hear "Monday, Monday" by the Mamas & Papas playing at the natural grocery near my work, and housewife-y older hippie customers 'n youthful workers alike smiling and happily humming along.  (I love the song but I want the past to stay the past! However it will not.)


----------



## lemmink (Nov 15, 2006)

I felt old when I meet people on the internet who were born the year I started using the internet.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 15, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I felt old when...
> 
> ...they started showing movies on AMC from when I was in high school, and started playing songs from the 80s on the oldies stations
> 
> ...I started growing long white hairs in my eyebrows!! :huh:



I remember when an oldies station (classic rock.. same thing) played a Clash song, and to top that off, that must have been at least 10 years ago!

Don't even get me started on the eyebrow, nose and ear hairs!



LillyBBBW said:


> .... my Sunday School students started pointing and asking about my grey hairs.



If genetics has its way, I probably only have about 8 more years of brown hair!




ThatFatGirl said:


> I felt old when I read an argument about Emo music on these boards and didn't know what it was. Then I KNEW I was old when I realized I didn't actually care.
> 
> I work on a college campus. Every fall I look at the freshmen coming in and think they get younger and younger and realize it's just me getting older.



I pretty much lost track of the new bands after grunge

I also work in a college, I think the freshmen now are born in '89, maybe even '90!



abluesman said:


> I realized I was old when:
> 
> I began to receive offers from life insurance companies EVERY WEEK!!



I'm starting to get the life insurance offers, even worse than that, I'm starting to see people in the obituaries my age!



Bagalute said:


> I'm only 22 but nonetheless I felt old when:
> 
> - I was playing my guitar on the beach during a warm summernight last August and some girls around 15 years old joined us and told me they liked how I played using the formal "Sie" (kinda like "sir") in german rather than the usual "Du"



At least you know when to use Du or Sie! (Ich habe hoch deutsch gelernt, aber ich spreche nur dinglish...)

I remember another one... I got a new position at the college where I work, I had to go back and forth across campus every day, so I decided to resurrect my old skateboard. I brought it to a local skateboard shop to get softer wheels (I figured the bumpy sidewalks were too rough on my knee). The guy at the counter said woah, this board will need the old school risers (the softer wheels rubbed on the board) I havent seen one of these things in a long time. So I got the softer wheels and realized that my knee just couldnt handle a skateboard anymore!

fa_man_stan


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

...I pay attention to the arthritis pain medication commericals.


----------



## ToniG (Nov 15, 2006)

I felt old when I realized that Pearl Jam is considered "classic rock" . . .


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 15, 2006)

ToniG said:


> I felt old when I realized that Pearl Jam is considered "classic rock" . . .


I realize I'm old when bands that were big long after I left school are now "classic rock".

-Rusty


----------



## ToniG (Nov 15, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> I realize I'm old when bands that were big long after I left school are now "classic rock".
> 
> -Rusty



It was after I was out of school too . . well high school. . . oh I long for the Oingo Bongo days clever one


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 15, 2006)

ToniG said:


> It was after I was out of school too . . well high school. . . oh I long for the Oingo Bongo days clever one


Ah yes, those were the days...


> We were so in phase
> In our dance hall days
> We were cool on craze
> When i, you, and everyone we knew
> Could believe, do, and share in what was true



-Rusty
(yeah, it's not Boingo, but shouldn't Everybody Wang Chung at some point?)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 15, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> I felt old when...
> 
> I'd like to hear why you feel old too! (These are all true by the way...)
> 
> fa_man_stan



. . . having entered my 70th year last month. On the other hand, I can still WALK 5 mph on the treadmill, and do up to 460 lb. on the leg press. Any of you youngsters want to take me on ? (Age-weighted, of course.)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 15, 2006)

I felt old when...

...I was about 24, went out to the loading dock at the place that I worked as a QC tech, and a high school kid called me "sir" for the first time.

... the first time I saw news footage of the JFK assasination - I was 10 years old that day, and the B&W footage looked so ancient.

...June 1st of last year when my son Glynn turned 30. I'll feel even older next month when my baby - my daughter Gloria - turns 30.

...when I realized that the oldies stations around here rarely plat the pre-Beatles songs I remember from my childhood - Del Shannon, Ricky Nelson, etc.

...when my beard started turning gray.

...in 1988 when my mother retired, and I realized that both my parents were senior citizens.

...in 1998 when my mother died, and I realized that both my parents were gone.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 15, 2006)

Im only 20, but I felt old when...

I saw my neighbors the other day and their son is actually as tall as me and his voice is deeper! We've always refered to him as 'little Nick' but that title just doesnt seem to fit anymore!


Last year me and my best friend visited our elementary school. We went to the playground and realized we were too big foreverything! I can remember when the jungle gym seemed so huge...


----------



## Mia Davina (Nov 15, 2006)

ToniG said:


> I felt old when I realized that Pearl Jam is considered "classic rock" . . .




I feel old because I didn't know that and would never have thought that.


----------



## Mia Davina (Nov 15, 2006)

I feel old when talking about cartoons from my childhood, and getting stares like "why are you making up things about cracked out cartoons?"...

I feel old when I realize it's almost 2007, and it seems like just yesterday it was 2000!

I feel old when I realize that this years kidnergarteners were born in 2001

I feel old when one of the kids I take care of can't even contemplate how old I am, and asked if I had any grandkids (I'M 19!!!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

...when you can feel the relief from watching a Tucks commercial.


----------



## Big D. (Nov 16, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> When Def Leppard and Bon Jovi became standards on the classic rock station, it made me sick to say the least.


Hmmmm.I got pretty sick when they started to play Def Leppard & Bon Jovi in the 80s on my fave ROCK stations.But's that's me....


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2006)

I remember my dad in the late '50s coming home from work exhausted, collapsing into an easy chair still wearing his suit and tie, his briefcase by his side. It was his birthday and he was so tired. I was playing on the floor at his feet. How old was he? THIRTY! Gawd that seemed so old! That was one week before I turned three.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Apr 4, 2017)

I felt really old on Saturday...when my "Math for managerial science"and "Intro to Psychology" college professors(they were married back then but did not have any kids yet) attended a Birthday Party at the store for their 10 year old granddaughter.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 4, 2017)

People call the 00's old.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 6, 2017)

I felt old when I joined the site Feabie.
People were raving about recent bands and artists that suck so hard its unreal.
Chatting with girls that were 1/2 my age and them telling me I didn't know what I was talking about.
Needless to say I left that nut house of a site.


----------



## Tad (Apr 6, 2017)

To start off with: 
-	Seeing that this thread on the &#8216;new’ boards started over ten years ago!

More generically:
-	When &#8216;record’ (aka CD) stores keep closing. I like music that I can pick up in my ancient wizened claw, darn it, and don’t want to download or stream everything. (and don’t even get me started on TV)
-	When I’m talking with a thirty year old co-worker, and realize that they are closer in age to my son than to me.
-	My son is in first year university, studying engineering, and sometimes asks me questions about content and I realize that it has been thirty years since I was studying those topics.
-	When dealing with younger co-workers and relatives who don’t have patience for e-mail.
-	When I realize how many white hairs I’m getting &#8216;down there.’ (I don’t have enough hair left on my head for the white to be so obvious there …)


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 6, 2017)

At 22 I should never feel old, but anytime someone brings up a place or event that occurred before the storm. (Hurricane Katrina) A lot of people back home has their lives changed forever. Hard to believe it's been 12 years.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 6, 2017)

When I start talking about how September 11 changed the world we live in and kids have no idea.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 6, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I felt old when I joined the site Feabie.
> People were raving about recent bands and artists that suck so hard its unreal.
> Chatting with girls that were 1/2 my age and them telling me I didn't know what I was talking about.
> Needless to say I left that nut house of a site.



LMAO my friend...

You mean you didn't stay?

But what will you do without those vital updates? (Actual excerpts) 

"SOOOOO BORRRRED" 
"Really don't want to go to work today" 
"I really like farts"
"I think ive concluded that dragon age origins is my favorite game of all time"
"Man, being in your 20s is the worst."
"I am so completely bored." 

The only response is Louis CK's famous "Generation Of Spoiled Idiots" clip:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf5yEL9MBwM[/ame]


----------



## Tracii (Apr 6, 2017)

OMG Larry thats exactly the kind of stuff you would see.
One guy said he was sooo bored and "I said find something to do" and he called be a bitch.I called him a loser and told him to grow up.
One girl went on and on about her boyfriend complaining about every little thing he did that annoyed her and wondered why he hadn't called her that evening.
I said maybe because you bitch at him all the damn time and he is tired of it.
Well that started a shit storm of little girls telling me how mean I was and that being a in a relationship is really really really hard.LOL
Not that me having been thru an abusive marriage and nasty divorce gave me any credibility to that bunch.4 or5 little know it all 18 year old girls just told me I didn't know what I was talking about.
I burned a few bridges leaving that place trust me. 
I feel sorry for the young guys trying to make a connection there because the girls there care more about how many likes or comments they get on their pics than any guy.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 6, 2017)

I felt old when I discovered some of the students in my class were the children of _former_ students of mine.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 7, 2017)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I felt old when I discovered some of the students in my class were the children of _former_ students of mine.



That's not old, that's a successful career!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 8, 2017)

The Rep Gods won't listen to me, but I greatly appreciate your diplomacy!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 8, 2017)

GWARrior said:


> Im only 20, but I felt old when...
> 
> I saw my neighbors the other day and their son is actually as tall as me and his voice is deeper! We've always refered to him as 'little Nick' but that title just doesnt seem to fit anymore!
> 
> ...



I feel old knowing the guy who wrote the above is now 31 and I'm...(COUGH)


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 8, 2017)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The Rep Gods won't listen to me, but I greatly appreciate your diplomacy!




Any time,


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 8, 2017)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I felt old when I discovered some of the students in my class were the children of _former_ students of mine.



Yeah.

A number of my mother's friends gave up teaching when the grandchildren of their early students started showing up in classes. (She didn't face that as she'd moved too far away from where she started teaching.)

I'm wondering if I've been a Scout leader too long, now that some of my former Cub Scouts are now leaders with kids of their own in the movement.

On the other hand, dealing with students all the time keeps me young (er), at least in terms of knowing what the cool music is and which games are current.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 17, 2017)

Hmmm...I recently heard on the radio that STAR WARS is FORTY YEARS OLD next month. 

Yeah, I was all of 11 years old when I first saw that in the theater but hearing the news item made me feel very old.

Also...apparently listening to the radio for news information, instead of getting it off a smart phone or wherever means I'm "old".

As long as I have equipment to play them on, I'll never give up my CDs and LPs...in fact, now that they're making a comeback, I've been buying MORE albums now than when I was a kid. I never stopped playing LPs.

I try to stay clean shaven as my stubble is mostly all white now, the hair's been going since college and what's left just gets greyer and greyer. I have bifocals and lines around my eyes. I guess I'm "distinguished" now.

Yeah, sometimes I wonder who the "old guy" in the mirror is looking back at me but personally, I like this age. I could care less now about all the crap that used to bother me in my teens and twenties. I have a decent paying job which I like, have been at it for 23+ years and will probably eventually retire from. I'm in good health, have my own house and car and I have too much more living to do to worry about feeling old.

Dennis...tottering off to look for kids on his lawn to yell at


----------

